# المنتديات الأردنية > أخبار الأردن > الحصن نيوز > الاخبار العاجله  من وكالات الانباء الاردنية >  تقرير فني يوصي باغلاق سوق البخارية وكافة المحلات التجارية

## ادارة المنتدى

اوصى تقرير فني صادر عن الجمعية العلمية الملكية باخلاء كافة المحال التجارية في سوق البخارية بوسط البلد ومنع دخول اي شخص الية حفاظا على السلامة العامة بعد ان تعرض مبنى السوق لحريق هائل صباح الخميس الماضي.وطالب التقرير اجراء تدعيم فوري لعقدة الباحة السماوية للسوق وذلك باستخدام العوارض والدعامات الحديدية اضافة الى اجراء تدعيم لعدد من الاعمدة الداخلية المتضررة ضمن المحلات التجارية في الطابق الارضي كما طالب باجراء اعمال الصيانة والاصلاح الفوري ورفع كفاءة المبنى وتكليف مقاول متخصص بذلك والبعد عن الاجراءات الروتينية بهذا الخصوص.وبين التقرير ان الوضع لا يحتمل اخذ اي عينات او اجراء فحوصات ميدانية لعناصر المبنى وذلك بسبب خطورة الوضع من الناحية الانشائية لبعض عناصر المبنى بسبب تعرضها للحريق لفترة طويلة علاوة على كون البناية قديمة الانشاء حيث يزيد عمرها عن 50 عاما.وكشف التقرير الحسي للمبنى حصول اضرار كبيرة نتيجة الحريق الذي زادت مدته عن 10 ساعات وشملت معظم محلات السوق وطوابقة العليا وتتمثل الاضرار بحصول تساقط للتكسيات الحجرية للاعمدة والواجهات الداخلية للباحة اضافة الى حصول تشظ وتشقق في قصارة وخرسانة بعض الجدران والاعمدة في بعض المحال التجارية كذلك حدوث تهدل وتشظي لقصارة العقدة الواقعة ضمن الباحة السماوية للمبنى.وكان حريق هائل اندلع صباح الخميس الماضي في أسواق البخارية وفيلادلفيا والبلابسة المكونة كل واحدة منها من أربعة طوابق  في شارع الملك طلال وسط البلد مقابل الجامع الحسيني , امتد تدريجيا إلى الأسواق الأخرى التي تشكل بمجملها 12 طابقا بمساحة ألف متر مربع تقريبا.وتشكلت لجنة للتحقيق في أسباب الحريق بأقدم ثلاثة أسواق تجارية في عمان, وخلف خمس إصابات وخسائر بالملايين , واتى على 39 محلا تجاريا , كما قررت غرفة تجارة عمان تشكيل لجنة لحصر الاضرار واسماء التجار المتضررين لوضع الية لمساعدتهم .ولم يكشف حتى الان عن اسباب الحريق التي اكد الناطق باسم الدفاع المدني العقيد فريد الشرع في وقت سابق أنه سيتم الإعلان عنها فور الانتهاء من تحديدها.فيما رجح الناطق الإعلامي في الأمن العام الرائد محمد الخطيب أن التوقعات الأولية لأسباب الحريق تكمن في اهتراء شبكة التمديدات الكهربائية في البنايات الثلاث وعدم اجراء الصيانة اللازمة لها.العرب اليوم - عماد السعايدة

تفاصيل الخبر هنا...

----------

